# Predator fish for 40 gallons?



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hey guys,

I have been interested in predator fish, and I would like to get one for a 40 gallon.

Are there any predators that are small enough for a 40 gallon?

Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

dwarf pike cichlids. They are mostly ambush predators of fry.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

How big do they get?


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

Males get to about 6 inches and females about 4 inches. They are great, I used to have one that was very nice and its colours that showed up were fabulous!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Depends on the species, but make sure you get a true dwarf. Pike cichlids can get 2 feet+ and eat everything and their babies look alot like the dwarf pikes.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Predator fish for a 40g hmm, not too much room to play with. If your wanting to see a mean fish, that would be plenty size to get Lamp. Specious, a shelldweler from Lake Tang in Africa, small, but attitude of a Female teenager LOL. Once they get their new home settled in, even your finger coming by the glass they will try to attack


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Puffers!
In a 40 Gal you could keep like two Figure EIght puffers and some bumblebe gobys( this would require brackish water of course). There are also some nice FW puffers. An abei puffer would be really comfortable in 40 gal.


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Red Wolf Fish... Numerous type of piranhas.. I believe a gulper cat would be good in a 40.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Leaf fish biotope nastly little buggers.


----------



## NatBarry (Feb 19, 2008)

How about a gulper catfish or a reed/rope fish??


----------



## SBDTHUR (Jun 15, 2007)

Gulpers minimum is 40G so yes.


----------



## fishboy689 (Jul 16, 2008)

wow, firstly thanks for all your replys guy's, 

The puffers look really cool, however im not sure where to buy them here in Bangkok, Thailand.

Thanks for all the help


----------

